

Show HN: Command Finder-Chrome extension to store and retrieve commands - shettypuneeth
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/command-finder/njfbamejflimjphfaemanngkbfhifbbn

======
shettypuneeth
Hey HN, Command Finder is a chrome extension I've written to store and quickly
retrieve developer commands.

More info: [http://www.puneethshetty.in/2015/3/command-finder-chrome-
ext...](http://www.puneethshetty.in/2015/3/command-finder-chrome-extention/)

